# How important do you find height in terms of attraction?



## Where Love Died Laughing (Jan 5, 2012)

I've always been very self conscious about my height since I'm the only person in my class (females and males included) under 173cm (5'7"). I'm 163cm (5'4") and my boyfriend is 197.5cm (almost 6'6"). He says he loves the fact that I'm a "midget". He actually calls me a garden gnome.  And yes, I think people where I live are extremely tall in general...

But how important is height to you? Does the male/female have to be a certain height to be attractive or no?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Height means nothing to me. One's height does not define his heart.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am a tad under 5'8" and I am short compared to a lot of guys at my school. Females are usually around my height here, sometimes taller and a few are shorter. 

If a girl I was interested in was taller than me my main concern would be how she felt about our height difference. If she didn't mind, I wouldn't mind. However, I draw the line at 6 foot.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm 5'3" teetering on 5'4" and I love it-- taller girls might have limited dating pools because they don't want to date a guy shorter than them, but I'm shorter than pretty much any guy. Yay! Plus I like feeling small. Dunno why. My boyfriend is roughly 6'0"-6'1" and I think it's a nice height difference... it's prominent, but not too dramatic.

My dad is 5'4" and my mom is 5'5" so I was cursed to be this way.

I have never met a man who wasn't attracted to short women (besides, you not even that short!)


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

the sexiest boys are between 5'7" and 6'1". Because that is an easy range to kiss.

Also I am 5' 3" and it's never bothered me


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm 6'4 and I like short women. Though personality is far more important than height. Hell on the grand scheme of things height isn't much but it is a bonus.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree that it's probably just people in your area being tall. I'm 5'3" and most of the girls at my high school were either of the same height as me or near to it (either a few inches higher or lower.)

I've noticed that guys tend to be very forgiving of a woman being short. I think a lot of them like feeling tall beside her.

By the way, I think I remember hearing that 5'4" is a pretty average height for a woman...so, while you may feel short around your peers, try to remember that it could be worse!

As for me, I find tallness attractive, but I'm pretty neutral about it...unless he's shorter than me. With me being 5'3", he'd be very short indeed. But yes, I'd find that a bit unattractive.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm 5'3" as well! I personally have always preferred tall guys. Two of my exes are over 6"4'. The man I'm marrying is the shortest guy I've ever dated; he's 5"11' ish? I'm not ashamed to say I like taller guys, but obviously, as others have pointed out, it's certainly not the most important factor.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

I like all guys.
I like short guys (5'3"-5'7") because they have this unexplainable spark to them, I can't put my finger on it, but they just give off great energy, and can be cute as heck.
I like tall guys (6'0-6'11") because I can imagine riding on their shoulders would be fun.
All guys are awesome.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

don't mind the height that much, but I'd prefer her be smaller than me so I can take care of tha little one


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am taller than all the women that have posted, and that makes me feel like a giant.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm 5'8 and i like the ladies about 5'5 or 5'6. 5'3 would probably be a short limit and 5'10 as tall as I'd like. It's not that above 5'10 would be terrible, so as a one night stand or something really wouldn't mind up to like 6'2 or so but for a relationship 6'2 plus heels would be awkward. it's really interesting though, it seems women shorter than 5'4 prefer guys above 6' and vice versa


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am close to 5' 4. I have never felt self-conscious about my height. It's perfect the way it is. I am dating someone who is about 6'7.5 . It's...a mix of sexy and hilarious. I have dated in the 5'7 to nearly 6'8 range. That said, I am not physically attracted to men shorter than I am.


----------



## newcolor (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd say 5'5" to whatever. Anything under that he would get into the relam of being physically smaller than me.


----------



## Tove (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm 5'2" and used to be very conscious about my height, but nowadays I actually like being short. In attraction, other people's height doesn't really matter to me - I have dated a girl who was shorter than me, actually. Same goes for guys, I wouldn't mind going out with a short guy. I guess it would be slightly awkward to date someone well over 6 feet since I would feel like a meerkat trying to reach a giraffe, but if the person was otherwise great, then no problem.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm six feet tall and have been taller than most of my boyfriends. It ain't no thing. ;P


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Height isn't massively important to me. In terms of physical attractiveness, most of it is in the face area for me. So a pair of eyes and cheekbones will do more for me than height. Although, in a perfect world, I'm 6'1", and so my "favourite" women are those 5'7" lasses. They're just the perfect aesthetic (and kissing) height for me. But that said, the shortest gf I've ever had was 5'2". It doesn't really bother me, there's more banter opportunity with shorter women? 

Either way, I place most importance on intellectual attraction, so height doesn't figure massively in my equation.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I prefer taller guys, but it's not a deal-breaker.
Around 6' is ideal.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I'm 6'2", which is on the tall side but fortunately not on the oh-my-god-he's-tall! side. For me, I tend to like girls in the 5'4" to 5'11" range, though the high end of that range is relatively rare. For me, I tend to focus more upon body type and charisma more than height, though those things aren't completely mutually exclusive. 

My girlfriend is 5'5", which is comfortable. I tend not to notice height - I "feel" like my girlfriend is "my size" unless I'm focusing specifically upon height, simply because I view her more as a personality than a body, if that makes sense. It's when, for example, I've still got my shoes on and she ditches the heels after being in them all day with me that our height difference jumps out at me. 

I feel kind of bad for women who are around 5'9" or taller, however, as it seems like it's tough not to be self-conscious about your height when you're that size.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I definitely am attracted to shorter guys, but I'm 6'2 so it's hard to even find guys around my height. I wish I was shorter, though. Everything is less magical when you're tall, although that means everything is less threatening, as well. C'est la vie, I suppose. :dry:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 5'9.5" and don't really care too much about the height of any potential partner, it's not anywhere near as important as the qualities I consider attractive such as intelligence, creativity and open-mindedness.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Height doesn't matter to me. I know a girl who's 4'10" & another who's 6'2" & I consider both very attractive. My ex was 5'1" & my wife is 5'2". I'm 6'1".


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm 6'4, so... it's rather rare to find a woman taller than me, lol. Not impossible, just... rare. And you ladies have the tendency to wear shoes that boost your height anyway, so it's not all that easy to really judge. P

But that said, height isn't an issue for me. As long as my SO isn't so short that things like kissing become awkward, it's all good.

By the way, 5'7 isn't exactly "short" for women. Especially in my area, anyway. Heck, my mom's 4'11. P


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

Height is not a big factor for me. Facial structure is more important, though I appreciate when men try to take care of themselves physically and stay in shape. I'm a bit on the short side for an adult male. (5'7") My ex was 5', and my current boyfriend is my height exactly. Actually, it's interesting, because my boyfriend really does not have the facial structure that I generally find very attractive at all (and wasn't even attracted to him when I first met him), but once I got to know him as a person and spent a good deal of time with him, I began to appreciate him more for him. As time went by, he became very much physically attractive to me.


----------



## IdontCare (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm 5'8, I'm either the same height or a bit shorter then some of the guys I know. Personality is VERY important, but I'm not going to lie I love tall men if he's 6'0+ It's perfect.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@GoodOldDreamer: Your mum is 4'11", and you're 6'4". How tall is your dad?


----------



## Alto (Mar 24, 2011)

Being nearly 7 feet tall, I guess that I'd prefer a woman to be on the tall side, but I don't think a whole bunch about it. It would shorten the height difference, but the difference would still be pretty large either way.

I think that while many women find height to be an attractive quality, there seems to be a limit. I've found that with my more extreme height, I'm often seen more as a tourist attraction than anything else.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm tall for my gender. While I don't care about height itself, I find I'm unable to date shorter men without them having ego problems which in turn obliterates the relationship. I try to avoid shorter men because of this. I've dated so many short men and it's resulted in the same manner every single time. All I care about is confidence? I mean, shit. One of my past boyfriends wouldn't let me wrap my arm around his waist while we were in public because he thought it made him look like my bitch.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

Alto said:


> Being nearly 7 feet tall, I guess that I'd prefer a woman to be on the tall side, but I don't think a whole bunch about it. It would shorten the height difference, but the difference would still be pretty large either way.
> 
> I think that while many women find height to be an attractive quality, there seems to be a limit. I've found that with my more extreme height, I'm often seen more as a tourist attraction than anything else.


There does seem to be a limit. From other forums asking this very question, I notice a lot of women tend to stop enjoying height around the 6'4 mark. Not necessarily because of the obscene height difference, but because they find people this tall unattractive for whatever reason that may be.

I love 6'5+, even 7', but I'm fairly certain that has something to do with my own height being taller than average.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm 166cm (168 with shoes!!!) and it sucks. Trust me. Almost impossible get with a tall girl, say 175cm or taller. 

Annoying, but such is life. I make due with what I have, hehe.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm 5'1 so I'm noticeably quite a bit shorter than most adult women in my area, but I've never had any problems with my height where dating is concerned. I've dated guys who were anywhere from 5'8-6'0, so they do tend to be taller than me, but then again, most people do and I wouldn't have any problem dating a man shorter than that. Most of my taller boyfriends have been very into petite women, but the one who was 5'8 tended to date ones his own height and so I was a bit of an exception. I'm sure there are people who have hard and fast rules about height, but I think that they're the exception rather than the rule. Almost everyone has preferences, but very few people have strict ones.

As someone who is shorter than usual, I will say that it can be difficult to date someone who is "too" tall/short. There are even issues with my current boyfriend being 5'10, and he isn't unusually tall by any means. Kissing while standing isn't an issue, but certain sexual positions are uncomfortable and in some cases borderline impossible, but I think that if you really love someone, you do what you can to make it work.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Boss said:


> @GoodOldDreamer: Your mum is 4'11", and you're 6'4". How tall is your dad?


He's 5'9 or so, I think. There are tall people in my family, just not particularly from my parents. P


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

Nice, I wanted to make a topic about this and I just found yours. 

I've been dumped a few times in the past for being too short. I'm 5'51/168cm, taller than my parents, but still shorter than every other man I know. Girls seem to favor guys taller than them, with some girls going as far as not wanting anyone shorter than X height. 

Sure, personality and stuff can make a girl get over the height thing, but in terms of mere physical attractiveness, I think they generally prefer a tall guy. As for me, I don't care: I actually kinda like bigger girls.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

There is this surgery where they make you taller. True story. It costs a pretty penny and takes bout three years to fully recover from.


----------



## Psych (Aug 16, 2011)

Pride said:


> There is this surgery where they make you taller. True story. It costs a pretty penny and takes bout three years to fully recover from.


 Haha.

I like to have my partner relatively the same height as me. But I guess it's not the end of the world if they were shorter/taller than me.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> I've always been very self conscious about my height since I'm the only person in my class (females and males included) under 173cm (5'7"). I'm 163cm (5'4") and my boyfriend is 197.5cm (almost 6'6"). He says he loves the fact that I'm a "midget". He actually calls me a garden gnome.  And yes, I think people where I live are extremely tall in general...
> 
> But how important is height to you? Does the male/female have to be a certain height to be attractive or no?


Too short is a little wierd for me. If they are under 4'11 I feel strange having sex with them. Too tall doesn't matter to me though. I once got with this chick that had a smokin hot body that was like 6'5. Her breast literally touched the tip of my head, but I didn't give two damns because she was hot girl! For anyone that says that they wouldn't date a tall girl, just look at Tyra Banks. That is one hot chick.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd have a hard time dating a guy who's shorter than me. I just don't find them attractive. It's like "oh he's cute, he should be taller though". It just feels awkward when they're shorter than you.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> I've always been very self conscious about my height since I'm the only person in my class (females and males included) under 173cm (5'7"). I'm 163cm (5'4") and my boyfriend is 197.5cm (almost 6'6"). He says he loves the fact that I'm a "midget". He actually calls me a garden gnome.  And yes, I think people where I live are extremely tall in general...
> 
> But how important is height to you? Does the male/female have to be a certain height to be attractive or no?


Well, I hate to break it to you, but that's above average height for females in the US. You must live a land surrounded by jolly green giants. Well, maybe not jolly and green but giants nonetheless. 

Average Height for a Woman Statistics


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

The basic rule of thumb for me is: They can't be so short that I can stuff them in a suitcase, and can't be so tall that I get random comments flying through the air like, "That's a huge bitch!" from Deuce Bigalow. Height doesn't mean that much to me though.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> I've always been very self conscious about my height since I'm the only person in my class (females and males included) under 173cm (5'7"). I'm 163cm (5'4") and my boyfriend is 197.5cm (almost 6'6"). He says he loves the fact that I'm a "midget". He actually calls me a garden gnome.  And yes, I think people where I live are extremely tall in general...
> 
> But how important is height to you? Does the male/female have to be a certain height to be attractive or no?


I'm right under 6' myself, so I actually like men around my height or taller -- it's easier for me to feel spontaneous attraction, and I feel more feminine if I'm smaller than the man. But I wouldn't choose to dismiss someone if he was shorter, if I felt connected to him. Put another way, as an abstracted quality, I like height; but for a particular individual, I will evaluate a number of things, not just height.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Height is always irrelevant when determining romantic compatibility (unless you have a size prejudice, in which case, I wouldn't date you.) 

Most of my relationships have been with partners who were around my height, but that was coincidental. I am 5'5" and I don't care.


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

I love height, a lot. I use to go out with someone that was 6'8. It was weird since I'm 5'6. I was so devastated when the doctor told me my height, I was like, "I need to be taller!" "Sorry, but you're a girl... 18... You'll be a midget forever... The growth chart, see?" I only give off the appearance that I'm tall because I have long legs and wear wedges, but I'm not so tall. But now, really, I don't care about my height. The wedges are because I love being girly, not tall.

Currently, I'm dating someone that is 5'8. I call them, "Mi Napoleon." It's... normal hahaha. I wont lie that dating someone taller was funner because I felt cute and protected. Like this:


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Height would certainly not play a role in my decision making, but short, petite women are definitely the most attractive to me. Cute is best.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I had sex with this one girl that was 6 feet 5 inches, and when it came to oral sex, I had go up on her, not down on her


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

When I was a teenager I was really attracted to tall guys, and sometimes I still feel that attraction with certain people, but I've never had a "height requirement". When I was 18 I dated a guy who was 6'3 and in the end it was kind of awkward because I'm only 4'11 - kissing standing up was a bit ridiculous. But I also dated someone who was 5'3. I think the guy I ended up with is a perfect fit though, he's around 5'6-5'7.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not _that_ tall, but at 5'8 I find myself at eye level with a lot of men (average height for men in the US is supposedly 5'9-5'10). This might also be due to the ethnic makeup of the population in CA. 

It is NOT an advantage to be taller than average as a woman. I'm pretty sure I'm written off as "too tall", especially with heels. I can see faces change in a negative way when I stand up or stand beside guys and they suddenly notice I am around their height. 

I actually like being tallish though, and I'm not one of those women who has to be with someone taller. 

One ex was shorter than me (I'd put him a 5'5 maybe) and the other was the same height. I admit I felt a little weird in heels with the 5'5 one, as I towered over him, but it never seemed to bother him at all. The one the same height as me was insecure about his height (although he was taller than many men of his ethnicity). He commented a few times that he normally preferred "petite" women, and it was clearly coming out of his own insecurity & intended to make me feel as bad about myself as he felt about himself. This experience left a bad taste in my mouth concerning short & insecure men. Height is a non-issue as long as he is secure; the insecurity & trying to make me feel bad for my stature is unacceptable though.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

Well, I'm 5'11 and I somewhat prefer girls who are slightly shorter-ish than me...

A bit intimidated if she's taller though... just some sort of thing going on in my head XD...


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

In men, I don't find height very important at all in itself, but there are some body shapes/proportions that I'm more attracted to than others (which involves height, weight and some other stuff). I tend to like the 5'8" to 5'11" range but I also like very tall if lean-in-structure (the whole 6'-6'6" bodybuilder look kind of scares me at first xD ), and on the shorter side up to the point that they are not overall smaller than me (I'm 5'4" and average in weight so admittedly my sample size of men smaller than me is limited  ). And even that stuff isn't that _important_, just an attraction thing.


----------



## wayupnorth (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a 5'10" woman and I love men shorter than me. 
My fiance is 5'5" or 5'6". 

No issues, though we definitely stand out in a crowd. 

The short guys love it - "The tits are closer to the face" - especially with heels!

As long as they are confident, with no short man syndrome.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm kinda tall myself so i wouldn't really want to date anyone really short, and tall people are preferable really, but It's not like i'd reject someone one the grounds of height


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm 6' . I like girls in the 5'4'' to 5'8'' range but it's a very slight preference.


----------



## eburian (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm 5"6" so I like my height b/c it's inbetween very short and very tall but truly I used to wish I was always 5"9" or 5"8". In terms of girls, I'm attracted to girls around my height or maybe a little taller. With guys, I usually like them tall but it's not a deal breaker if they're around my height.


----------



## Dorigen (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm rather short (5'2) and do find guys taller than myself more physically attractive, plus something about being embraced by a taller man feels good. Thankfully, the vast bulk of them are indeed taller than me.  I don't like them too much taller though, because while I do like feeling protected, I wouldn't want him so much taller that I feel like a hobbit. 5'6-5'10 is my preferred range, my boyfriend is 5'8.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I love being tall (178cm, 5'10") but it definitely has its disadvantages. I've dated shorter men before, but they all ended up being insecure about it.

Most of the guys I've dated have been around the 6' mark, but my ideal would be closer to 6'3"-6"4". That said, height isn't a dealbreaker for me, but I'm less likely to be attracted to a shorter man.


----------



## Amanecer007 (Oct 14, 2009)

Height doesn't matter to me. Being confident and intelligent is much more important.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I think smaller guys look cuter and they're more comfortable to be around. 5'-5'7" is ideal. I also enjoy tall guys because I think huge guy/tiny girl pairs are adorable. Plus, it's easier to avoid eye contact with tall people.

After I get comfortable with someone, though, I pretty much completely stop noticing how tall they are. I feel like they are just the same size as me.

I am a 5'1" female, if that affects anything.

(Insert mandatory "it's not the height that really matters to me, it's the personality" disclaimer, yadda yadda yadda)


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> But how important is height to you? Does the male/female have to be a certain height to be attractive or no?


I haven't had an issue in this area, because I'm just over six feet tall, and I've never met a woman taller than myself. I dated a woman who was very near my height (5'11") and it was never a problem for me. I've also dated women who are only slightly over five feet tall.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm completely indifferent, height is not one of those things that's a big deal to me. I've been attracted to guys a few inches shorter than me (I'm 5'6") and also guys considerably taller. I suppose it's impacted by the fact that I'm very independent and don't look for a protector in a relationship so having someone tower over me is not an attraction factor like it is for many women.


----------



## OLaLa (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh man..I used to be extremely self-conscious about my height too. As an extremely ambitious woman, my 5'4" frame isn't very powerful. I was determined to get those crazy knee surgeries to increase my height. 

A few years later, I am over it. I've dated 3 guys who are 6'3" and none of them complained about my height. I didn't choose them, they chose me. BUT they made me feel self-conscious so I always ended up going after guys who are 5'9" - 5'11". There are many benefits of being a petite woman. One thing for certain is that NO ONE (I mean most guys) will never get mad at you for anything, especially if you are also sexy. This is pretty powerful at work/business setting, essentially you can make more risky decisions because you won't be blamed as much. Height is no big deal at all to a girl because it can still bring values to your life.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

AxanGad said:


> Dude, no problem there. I'm 6'1" and I haven't had a girlfriend in many many years. One of my best friends is your height, and he has a really hot wife. Thing is that he has a lot of charisma, something that I am lacking in. He says he does wish he were taller, but that hasn't ever been an issue with him. I guess what women really dislike is insecurity on their partners or to be partners behalf.


Agreed, 6’0’’ here and it has never helped me in the slightest. Women can sniff out insecurity 10 miles away, upwind. 

@Mutatio NOmenis
There are many other factors besides height, that can both work for and against you. I wish you the best of luck. I’m in the same position.


----------



## Kittann (Apr 12, 2010)

As someone who has dated some pretty tall guys (my ex was 6'7) I sympathise. Especially with the teasing.
The correct response to any taunts from the vertically-advantaged is 'Don't make me come up there!'

In answer to your question, I've dated guys my height, shorter, taller... But I do have a thing for taller guys.​


----------

